# Floor Uplight in Bathroom



## TimNY (Mar 3, 2011)

Plans show a "4" Floor Uplight" mounted in the floor adjacent to the tub.  Typical freestanding (think clawfoot) tub in a bathroom.  You could step out of the tub onto the light.

Anything special I need to know here?  Never seen this before.

Thanks!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 3, 2011)

TimNY, any more info, a picture or web site to see it?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 3, 2011)

Never heard of it either. Manufacturers specs, Listing on the light?


----------



## TimNY (Mar 3, 2011)

No, got nothing more at the moment.  model/manufacturer is blank on the fixture schedule.  I will request that info, but glad I am not alone in never seeing anything like this before.

I imagine it would have to be LED or fiber or something to prevent a burn hazard?  Wet listed? GFCI protected?  Dunno.. will find out


----------



## raider1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would definatly ask for a cut sheet and a listing of this light.

I have never seen an "Uplight" that was listed for use in a floor.

I have seen well lights for landscape lighting but would not approve landscape lighting to be installed in a floor unless specifically listed for the purpose.

Chris


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 3, 2011)

> Plans show a "4" Floor Uplight" mounted in the floor adjacent to the tub.


Can't wait to see brudgers comment as to "why" someone would want a light in that placeopcorn


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2011)

raider1 said:
			
		

> ........I have never seen an "Uplight" that was listed for use in a floor............


http://www.eurofase.com/products/browse.cfm?productID=766e46f2-e24a-490a-a4b0-4428b4819a19 

Now you have.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks sparky.. i'll have to wait and see what they specify.  I couldn't find any instructions for that light.. will be interesting to see what the install instructions say.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Look for the union label I mean (UL) label.

You know those euro's always tryin to sneek a fast one by ya!


----------



## raider1 (Mar 3, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> http://www.eurofase.com/products/browse.cfm?productID=766e46f2-e24a-490a-a4b0-4428b4819a19 Now you have.


Thanks. 

Chris


----------



## dhengr (Mar 3, 2011)

TimNY:

Would the person stepping out of the tub, then be light footed?

So, what’s wrong with mixing a little water and electricity in the bathroom now and then?

I hope they’ve speced. a few convenience outlets 6" over the tub too.

The whole idea and this thread are absolutely shocking!


----------



## north star (Mar 4, 2011)

** * * **

For us slower folks...

Section E3903.8 in the `06 IRC & Article 410.10(A) in

the `08 NEC are the code references for this requirement.

I also could not find a *"SUITABLE FOR WET LOCATIONS"*

certification for "480sparky's" light link.

Maybe the sales person at the "Faint-see Lights Store" doesn't

think that mixing electricity and water will be a problem.....Afterall,

it is about about the looks isn't it?.......Safety?....who needs safety?

"It will look great there by the claw foot tub!"

** * * **


----------



## mjesse (Mar 4, 2011)

As long as it's listed for the wet use I don't see a problem.

I'm thinking of pool or fountain lights (submersed) that would work.

mj


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2011)

Mixing electricity and water is bad idea.

So everyone go out and remove their electric water heaters, clothes washers, garbage disposals, hire plumber to remove the water softener, rip the ice-makers off their fridges, toss out the hot tub, remove their whirlpool, set the dishwasher out on the curb, turn the well pump off...........


----------



## north star (Mar 4, 2011)

** * * **



> *"*So everyone go out and remove their electric water heaters,clothes washers, garbage disposals, hire plumber to remove the water
> 
> softener, rip the ice-makers off their fridges, toss out the hot tub,
> 
> ...


Why would anyone want to remove all of these pieces of equipment?All of these pieces of equipment are designed [ and approved ] to keep

electricity separated from the water......Please show where any of the listed

equipment comes in to actual contact with electricity.

** * * **


----------



## Frank (Mar 4, 2011)

> All of these pieces of equipment are designed [ and approved ] to keep[/font]electricity separated from the water......Please show where any of the listed
> 
> equipment comes in to actual contact with electricity.
> 
> ** * * **


The contact with electricity is in failure mode as when --

A sumersible pump seal fails or the wiring rubs against the well casing.

Burned out element in electric water heater grounds to the water in the tank

Leaking dishwasher drips on the motor.


----------



## Frank (Mar 4, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> As long as it's listed for the wet use I don't see a problem.I'm thinking of pool or fountain lights (submersed) that would work.
> 
> mj


Submersible lights would be suspect for 2 reasons

May not be structurally adequate to walk on.

May be required to be submersed for adequate cooling.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 10, 2011)

I got the specs.. it's a Bega 8698.  Listed for wet locations and vehicle drive over.  24v LED.  Max temp of 90 degrees F.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess that's a go then.


----------

